# Old School Sub Heaven on eBay!!!!



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZcustomautographs

omg why did I have to find this guy!?!?!?!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Customautographs....that guy had TONS of BNIB Rubicon 502's and 302's up until around late 2004 to early 2005.

He was selling them for $159 and $129 respectively.

I kick myself every time I ask myself WHY I didn't order a few of each.

He was either an SS dealer or is blowing out a friends new old stock.

He's also a rude ass douche bag. I asked him a question and he replied with some stupid comment.


----------



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

crap I guess lowballing him on those mules and SPL 12s wasnt a good idea haha.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Nology said:


> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZcustomautographs
> 
> omg why did I have to find this guy!?!?!?!


I don't know, man... He's got a NIB Tarantula. He also has a bottle of fake tanning lotion.

There's a drop-off there.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Yeah, don't forget the Xpotic Xplosion Lotion! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/VOTED-1-TANZOTIC-RED-HOT-Tanning-bed-Lotion-Bronzer-45_W0QQitemZ110208239995QQihZ001QQcategoryZ11841QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

This guy has some odd stuff. He has 1 rim for sale. He actually has 3 different rims for sale but only has one of each kind. WTF?










http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-100-Spoke-FWD-Gold-Center-Pinnacle-Wire-Wheel-17-X-7_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ43957QQihZ024QQitemZ370027521019QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Wayne-o (Oct 30, 2007)

kimokalihi said:


> This guy has some odd stuff. He has 1 rim for sale. He actually has 3 different rims for sale but only has one of each kind. WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its all he could get off the car before the owners came out each time because of the alarm.

that 18" Kove is halatiously scary...thow back to the bumpin 80-90's


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Question: "What happened when Rip Van Winkle woke up" ?

Answer: these rare and ultra rare items 

The picture of he back of the 18" sub" is identical to the picture of the 15" sub's rear 

right down to the oxidation from improperly storing them


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

His shipping prices are ridiculous. $40 or more to ship a 12" sub? $130 to ship ONE rim? I've shipped a set of 4 rims with tires mounted for less than that.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

Wayne-o said:


> its all he could get off the car before the owners came out each time because of the alarm.


+1


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

The Mule - dedicated to bringing you maximum bass @ 60Hz.


----------

